#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Atualização licensed

## kaluham

Olá amigos!

Pouco tempo atrás, vi que era possível baixar atualização que permitiam usar o compliance, tinha o link no site de Flytec, testei baixar e funcionou


 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...laHxH8Eqo/edit


Só que eu não salvei no Pc, e hoje fui baixar as versões LICENSED e não é possivel.
Daí pergunto: alguém salvou no em arquivo essas atualizações que permite o LICENSED?
Alguém que salvou poderia passar para mim.
Preciso usar numa Powerbeam Ac 620
Obrigado

----------


## ferluizber

Amigo, faz o cadastro na UBNT, sempre que lançam um firmware novo eles lhe enviam por e-mail a versão Licensed.

----------


## JulianoVB

http://149.56.41.25/down.php?id=1 (6.03 XW)

http://149.56.41.25/down.php?id=2 (6.03 XM)

----------


## avatar52

PowerBeam AC tem firmware diferente, não?

----------


## JulianoVB

Rapaz! é sim... peço desculpas... não me toquei do AC na nomenclatura do equipamento!

AQUI ESTA O LINK CORRETO:

http://149.56.41.25/down.php?id=3 (OBS.: VERSÃO 7.1.1-LISENSED)

----------


## kaluham

Obrigado!!!!

----------


## kaluham

Quem tiver a versão para a linha AC, que é 8.x.x tanto WA e XC poderia nos passar. Seria de grande valia.

----------


## JulianoVB

ACHEI AQUI NAS MINHAS COISAS ANTIGAS VERSÃO 7.2

http://149.56.41.25/down.php?id=4 (XC_V7_2-LICENSED)

http://149.56.41.25/down.php?id=5 (WA_V7_2-LICENSED)


eu sei que tenho algo na versão 8, porem assim que achar já posto aqui!

----------


## kaluham

Se você tiver a 8.x.x, daí nos passe. Muito obrigado!!!!

----------


## utilprovedor

ja usei este comando via ssh para ativar
teste ve se funciona ainda.
sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg && save && reboot

----------


## kaluham

Recebi o retorno da UBNT, me passaram vários formulários para preencher e assinar e devolver a eles (tudo em inglês) praticamente inviável preencher. Por isso peço encarecidamente quem tiver a 8.x.x Licensed.

----------


## kaluham

Estou disposto de quem me passar a versão 8.x.x - LICENSED, tanto WA e XC, uma boa gratificação. Quem tiver pode me enviar uma mensagem no privado.

----------


## avatar52

Qual será a gratificação? $$

Toma cuidado com o que oferece, pode se comprometer demais.

Vou procurar nos meus arquivos aqui e se tiver te mando, não vou querer nada em troca.

----------


## kaluham

Como estou precisando muito para fazer uns testes, e para motivar o pessoal a procurar em seus arquivos ou alguém que conseguiu na UBNT, pretendo gratificar em R$ 100,00 cada uma versão, tanto para a WA e XC, ou seja R$ 200,00 nas duas, que seja da versão 8 em diante. Quem tiver pode me chamar no privado.

----------


## sphreak

> Como estou precisando muito para fazer uns testes, e para motivar o pessoal a procurar em seus arquivos ou alguém que conseguiu na UBNT, pretendo gratificar em R$ 100,00 cada uma versão, tanto para a WA e XC, ou seja R$ 200,00 nas duas, que seja da versão 8 em diante. Quem tiver pode me chamar no privado.


Ja tentou Compliance test? Ver: Airos 8.0.2

echo "echo '<option value="511">===Licensed===</option>' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" > /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
reboot

----------


## kaluham

Tentei, mas quando reinicio volta ao normal.

----------


## sphreak

> Tentei, mas quando reinicio volta ao normal.


Qual a versão do seu Airos? Se for depois de 8.0.2 não funciona mesmo...

----------


## jackfukuta

Me passa o email que eu envio para vc a versao licensed 8.0.2

----------


## kaluham

> Me passa o email que eu envio para vc a versao licensed 8.0.2


Já mandei no privado. Fico no aguardo!

----------


## pkmc

> Me passa o email que eu envio para vc a versao licensed 8.0.2


Se possivel poderia informar para qual radio essa ATT serve ? AF-5X ou Rocket M5 Gen2 ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Se possivel poderia informar para qual radio essa ATT serve ? AF-5X ou Rocket M5 Gen2 ?


falando em AF, tbm estou atrás para ele.
Se alguém tiver, chama no privado.

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho todas e os comando. Posto amanha sem falta estou na rua.

----------

